# Dog Health Advice



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Serenity is about ten (I severely misremembered her year of birth) and started having seizures last year but not frequent enough to be medicated. It's been months since the last one. 

Now, last night I came home exhausted from a theme park and promptly went to bed. Some time in that night, serenity began dry heaving which woke me. I pat her back and rubbed her but it wouldn't stop or produce anything. When she did calm down she immediately crawled under the covers and into my arms which is atypical. She was shivering despite it being warm and I tried to calm her but this continued on and off through the night. 

This morning, she has dry heaved one or two times and doesn't seen interested in water. She has an appointment Thursday the 28th but should I try to get her in to the vet sooner? What could this be? She seems well enough other than this. The only recent thing she's done which she never did before was she was stuck in a panera bag for hours yesterday while I was at work. I freed her as soon as I was home, and how she was stuck wasn't constricting in my opinion.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh  she groans if I press on her tummy. Vet asap?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Does she eat? Can she hold down water and food or vomits it up?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Honestly I would try and get her to a vet asap. Sounds like bloat and I really hope its not but I would go to at least banfield or anything to rule it out.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree. Sounds like bloat - vet ASAP.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

You could try giving her a small dose of gas-x, that might help relieve some of the pressure.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

All the **** vets apparently closed at noon save banfield which doesn't have ultrasound equipment. I'm looking into getting money for an e vet visit but for now she doesn't seem to be showing the typical signs of bloat - it started hours after a last meal, and it has been hours since it started with no progression of symptoms. I of course am still worried but my family just shrug oh she has an upset stomach don't worry and that doesn't help with trying to get money. 

My baby is in pain which is apparent. He occasionally wants me to rub her stomach and occasionally wants to bite me for touching her sides. I'm texting a vet in the family and awaiting his call on the matter. 

She's not dry heaving any more but she's doin these...coughs? She isn't lethargic so much as just wanting to rest. Should I try to tempt her with some ham or chicken?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

No. If her stomach is sensitive I wouldnt. I was thinking of sudden onset of pancreatitis, which food like ham would make it worse. So I was kind of thinking possible pancreatitis or intestinal obstruction. Which is why I asked if she can keep food and water down.which if it either of these, she needs a vet asap. Tender / painful abdomen is worrisome.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

From what I've read in a few quick google searches, the "coughing" could still be a symptom of bloat... 

*Attempts to vomit (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-30 minutes* 








 _This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as *the "hallmark symptom"*_







_"Unsuccessful vomiting" means either nothing comes up or possibly just foam and/or mucous comes up _ 







_Some have reported that it can sound like a repeated cough_


(taken from http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm)

I'm not sure I would give her any food in case it makes it worse.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Goin to banfield at three. If they say it's bad I know my family will help. I hope they say she needs pepto bismo and a heating pad. 

95% fatality on bloat


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I should add her "fits" are coming on faster now and this morning when it happened I thought she was having a seizure and when she got clingy I thought that was her aura except she kept laying like a beaten dog with her legs stretched out behind her. She hasn't moved much in the last half hour.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh gosh they cant see you any time before 3? :/ I really hope its just an upset stomach too...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She went outside and pooped. It looked mostly normal. She also came inside a drank a small bit of water.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Good!!! Fingers crossed its just gas.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

So sorry you are dealing with this. Let us know what the vet says. Best of luck.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She just had poop after poop and really perked up. No pain, no discomfort, eating and drinking and running around. I decided to call the appt off since she has one Thursday and I need to save money for potential surgery.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omggg good!!! Good good good, happy for you both lol.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Do dogs get constipated? So glad your baby is ok!


----------

